# 55 gal drum smoker



## tybo6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey guy's
  I have come across 4 55 gal drums with the tops cut out of em already.
I was wonderin if it was possible to make a good horiz.smoker out of these things? with the help of a good welder of course.
   Here comes the questions.....Do I need to burn em out to clean em? How do I clean em? Can this even be done with a 55 gal drum? I have seen a few folks doin vertical smokes with 55 gal drums but,none that I can think of doin horiz........Any input or ideas,please shoot em my way.
   I am thinkin 4 55 gal drums could make a mean smoker.  Just dont know where to start.............OOOPS wife just told me there are five drums.....Help me out here guys
               Thanx as always


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jul 29, 2008)

Ty , go to the charcoal smoker forum and do a search on U. D.S.


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jul 29, 2008)

Actually , after trying it myself , search " ugly drum smoker "


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 29, 2008)

several drummers here.  good info like grilla said.  good luck please post pics when complete.


----------



## fireguy (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is a plan for a horizontal smoker im thinkin about building... it uses a barrel stove kit and would be simple to do... hope this helps.


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 29, 2008)

See my sig pic. I am working on another one now, that uses an air tank off an old compressor for the firebox. For the one in my sig, I used the firebox for the char-griller smoker.

Edit: Added the pic of it before I painted it. I have the thermos in it. I took the sig pic just after I painted it, and had not put them back in yet.


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## teeotee (Jul 29, 2008)

I think i remember someone on here building one of these. Think he said he would add some baffles above where the pipes enter the main cooking chamber. Wish i could remember who it was


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 29, 2008)

What you want are the plans for the Big Smokey Double Smoker.  Not a UDS!  Was thinking of doing  one myself until I discovered....... I dont have the tools.

http://www.mikesell.net/smoker

This site will give you exact detains on how, materials needed, tools required, and most important.....PICS!


----------



## krusher (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks for the link crewdawg,, I have been thinkin about playin around with some drums but havent seen what I wanted yet.  That helped


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is another option....a triple barrel smoker.

http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/hsh/772679671.html


----------



## teeotee (Jul 29, 2008)

Now that triple looks real interesting.


----------



## tybo6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanx for all the input guys
    I am thinkin since I got five of these barrels I can build....TWO OF EM.....OH YEAH BABY.....lol...Thanx again guys
 Gonna get all the details worked out and get started...I wil be sure to keep ya'll posted through the process


----------



## bishop916 (Jul 29, 2008)

that is some real q'ing going on there!


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jul 29, 2008)

Dag nabit Cowgirl !! I've allready gone drum crazy and now this ??


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 29, 2008)

LOL...bet you can come up with three more drums!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I might have to start looking for some too.


----------



## bishop916 (Jul 29, 2008)

that 3-drummer is definitely a beautiful thing...


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 29, 2008)

I keep telling myself I have enough smokers...but I do not seem to be listening.


----------



## cbucher (Jul 29, 2008)

That's an interesting set-up there.


----------



## nick (Jul 30, 2008)

*Hey Ty,*
*Here's a few pics of the one I built a few months ago. If you build this one and have any questions, PM me.*


----------



## mossymo (Jul 30, 2008)

Nick
Very nice smoker ...

cowgirl
Thanks for posting that. Honestly, thanks alot; now I have my heart set on another project !!!


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey all, I really like all of the drum smokers you guys have made! I am the guy who made the triple barrel smoker you all have been talkin bout. Here are some better pics.


----------



## backdraft (Sep 6, 2008)




----------

